# BB / Kajak Fänge 2009 Offtopicfree



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht, nun ist in paar stunden das Jahr 2008 vorbei und bis jetzt kein neuer Fred für uns...|gr:|uhoh:

Also auch hier bei euren Berichten bitte:

Wann:
Wo:
Wer:
Wind:
Womit:
Wie Groß:
Warum:

Dann bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009 zu wünschen und hier auf die ersten Fänge zu hoffen, 2. Januarwoche sollte dann auch so in etwa mein Kajak aus England hiersein und dann geht´s auch von meiner seite los 

Grüße

Mirco

*
Den Thread zu den Fängen 2007/2008 findet ihr hier #h*


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann:Heute, 03.01.09
Woahme TP
Werorschminister und ich
Wind:3 in Böen 4
Womit:Kajak 
Wie Groß:  - - -
Warum: HÄ?

Haben heute leider nichts gefangen... AUch gaaanz selten Fisch auf dem Finder gehabt.. Das Wasser ist 20-25 m zurückgegangen, so das die Mefoangler sogar richtig weit raus laufen konnten!!
Beim nächsten mal wirds besser


----------



## Dorschminister (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

so sehen echte Kajak-Helden aus:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

:m  sooo dann will ich mal den Reigen eröffnen 

Wer: Ich
Wann: heute von 11.00 bis 15:15
Wo: Dahme LT
Auf Was: Dorsche
Warum: weil´s sonst keiner macht 
Fang: 5 Dorsche 3 x 60, 1x67, 1x76
alle auf Eisen schwarz rot :m#

Gut wa ?
Bei besten Bedingungen West um 1-2 einfach ein toller Tag
Und nu noch ein Bild vom gut gefüllten Trawler:
Gruß Piet


----------



## macmarco (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: heute, 10.01.09
 Woahme LT
 Wer: Ich 
 Wind:2-3 Süd
 Womit:Kopyto Motoroil
 Wie Groß: 2 x63,  1x 85,5cm
 Warum:Ich wusste da geht heut was 

War ein klasse Tag... Gleich beim ersten Wurf den ersten Leo geholt....Weitere 10 min. später dann der Hammer... Ein schöner Dickkopf von 85,5 cm hat meinen Köder inhaliert:vik:. Habe 10 min gebraucht um ihn dann an der Oberfläche sehen zu dürfen 

Leider sind mir noch 4 weitere im Drill ausgestiegen, aber dat hat man halt mal... :q


----------



## fimo (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 10.01.2009, 15.00-18.00 Uhr
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Gefährt: BellyBoot
Wer: fimo
Wind: fast windstill
Womit: Grundmontage mit Seeringelwürmer
Fang: 1x Dorsch, 5.7 kg, 77 cm
Sonstiges: Vollmond, mehrere Sternschnuppen

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

So, so langsam geht die Saison dann auch für mich mal los |kopfkrat 


*Datum: 06.01.2009
Ort: nähe Hohwacht
Wetter: netter Sonnenschein aber leider ziemlich starker Rückenwind, der mich immer wieder nach rechts und raus aufs Meer drückte...
Wind:  SW um 4
Strömung: immer in Windrichtung und ziemlich stark
Angelzeit: 14:00-17:00
Köder: Twister in Motoroil, dann in knalligem gelb/rot
Tiefe: Tja, von bis, also größtenteils konnte ich die Muscheln auf dem Grund sehen, also max. 4 Meter, dann aber auch mal bis ca 7 Meter...
Fang: 1 Dorsch von ca. 70 cm
Kommentar: Es war echt ein toller Tag, nur dass die Dorsche an der Westküste irgendwie noch nicht wirklich wollen. Ich hab keine Ahnung warum aber ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass sich das wieder ändert...*


----------



## Blindfischer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: heute, 11.01.09
 Woahme LT
 Wer: Ich 
 Wind:zu viel, gefühlte Temperatur - 15 Grad
 Womit:Gummifisch Motoroil
 Wie Groß: 1x Dorsch 70cm
 Warum:wenn ich das so genau wüsste...

Es war A....kalt heute morgen ( - 5 Grad) ich dachte bei Wind 4 bis aus SW geht das noch, sollte auch erst Nachmittags auffrischen...stimmte leider nicht ganz 

Beim ersten Wurf ( kein Spruch, wirklich wahr) gleich einen 70er. dannach leider nix mehr. Nachdem ich mich entschlossen habe, meinen Anker neben dem von Marco zu parken |uhoh:habe ich noch mehrere Driften probiert, aber das hat zu heftig gepustet. 2 Montagen hab ich noch abgerissen dann hab ich zeitig Schluß gemacht.
War aber trotzdem genial, schön frisch und sonnig.

Ich war übrigends nicht der einzige beknackte, da kamen noch 4 Taucher, aber war unter Wasser ja auch deutlich wärmer als oben.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Fishcat23 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: heute, 22.01.09
Woazendorf / Kembs
Wer: Ich 
Wind: S-SO 2-3
Womit:Gummifisch Motoroil und Wattis
Fänge: 2x Dorsch (48+56 cm ) und 2 Butt ( 27 +34 cm )
Warum: Wollte mein Echolot testen.
Von 4 -10 m Wassertiefe alles abgefischt.
Ist wohl zu kalt ( Wasser 2,5°C ) brrrr.#c


----------



## rahnschote (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann:                    Sonntag 25.01.09
Wer :                     Ich...
Wo:                       Haffkrug
Wielange:               9-11h
Wetter:                  Fast Ententeich,erst bewölkt 
                              dann Sonne 
Warum :                 Wurd mal wieder Zeit...
Fang :                    Ein Dorsch ,knapp 60cm...

Waren gute bedingungen ,aber wenig Fisch ,hat aber Spaß gemacht!Hab mich noch nie so sicher gefühlt,5 Seenotrettungskreuzer fuhren irgendwelche Manöver nur ein paar hundert meter von mir entfernt!
Der Dorsch hat auf Kopyto Motoroil gebissen ,hatte beim ausnehmen eine std später einen noch lebenen Krebs im Magen+ca . 30 watti´s|bigeyes


----------



## rahnschote (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Vermelde ne glatte Nullrunde heute aus steinbeck!war heute von 9.30 -12.00H das erste mal da ,nicht mal ein Biss hab alles versucht;+!Wasser ist wohl zu kalt..


----------



## Hitschie (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin moin

Ich schließ mich dem an. Auch mein Kumpel und ich waren heut heut los. Waren WHS ,Wetter war schön, kalt aber erträglich.
Haben von 7 bis 11Uhr geangel,hab nur einen kleinen Dorsch von 45cm gefangen der aber wieder schwimmt. Sonst nichts.
Wie Auwa sagt: Jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag,aber nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fischtag.

In den Sinne, schöne Grüße und euch mehr Fischtage :m

Hitschie #h


----------



## MeFoMike (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin Gemeinde, 

das schöne Wetter hat mich zu meinem ersten BB-Boot Einsatz in diesem Jahr getrieben. An der See war es zwar nicht ganz so schön wie in Bargteheide, aber dafür gab es die ersten Dorsche in diesem Jahr! Hier mal die Daten:

Wann: Freitag, 06.02.09 von 13.30 Uhr bis ca. 16.30
Wo: Nähe Putlos
Wer: ich
Wind: schlappe 2 Windstärken aus südlicher Richtung, fast Ententeich
Womit: GuFi - gelbgrün und die tolle Farbe "Motoröl"
Wie Groß: 2 Leos =  1x ca. 70cm und 1 x ca. 55cm = 1,2kg Filets

Wasser war sehr klar ( und saukalt...), einige vorsichtige Anfasser waren dabei, ansonsten war ich weit und breit allein auf dem Wasser. Nach 2 Stunden musste ich erst einmal mit einem Becher Kaffee die Beine wieder auftauen - hat trotzdem Spass gemacht und war toll los gewesen zu sein!!


----------



## DerBorder (22. Februar 2009)

Moin |wavey:

Wo: Dahme LeuchtTurm

Wer: Königbussi und ich

Wetter: Ententeich

Terperatur: 3° C

Fang: 15 Dorsche, zwischen 70-85cm :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## rahnschote (7. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

07.03.09  War als neutraler Beobachter beim AB Mefo-treffen auf fehmarn(Katherienhof) dabei,als einziger mit BB!
Wollte unbedingt mal was auf Buttlöffel fangen ,köder Seeringler,und is mir auch gelungen ,wenn auch nicht viel:
Eine Kliesche von 35cm und ein Seeskorpion von ca 30cm!
Von den Dorschen weiterhin keine Spur...:g
Mefo´s sind bis 14h auch noch keine Rausgekommen


----------



## rahnschote (11. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann:                10.03.09
Wo:                    Dahme TP
Wer :                  Ich 
Zeit :                  10.30-13.30
Wetter:               erst west 4-5 ,später 3 bft
Warum:               weil Macmarco hier nur noch   
                         Fangmeldungen sehen will #h
köder:                 erst gufi,dann Möre silda 16g
Fang:                  2 Dorsche 40+50 cm

Erst 2 std mit gufi alles probiert,dann mefoblinker rangehängt,5.wurf im mittelwasser -biss...dachte erst an ne Mefo,war aber nen 50er Dorsch,endlich mal wieder einer :k...
5 min später noch einer ,beide so 150 m vor der JHB...


----------



## gallus (11. März 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Mahlzeit!

ich war gestern ca 2h mit Belly in der LübeckerBucht unterwegs.
Hatte leider die Hälfte meiner Klamottage vergessen.(Es war wirklich frisch!)

Gefangen habe ich ne ca.40er Mefo,die natürlich noch am Leben ist.


----------



## kraft 67 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Der Kraft hat am ersten Urlaubstag auch gleich Kontakt gehabt , bei Nebel und leichtem Wind `ne fette 50er , schwimmt wider , um für morgen die Urgroßoma zum Date einzuladen.
Hoffe , morgen einen Anlaß zu haben , hier was auszuplaudern . A propos Ausplaudern - 
Fangplatz : Ostsee MV , soviel Detailgenauigkeit muß doch wohl erlaubt sein .


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute hab ich ne 45iger silberblank erwischt... Fische waren weit draussen und nur vom Boot oder BB zu erreichen. 5 Bisse hab ich versemmelt... Weitermachen #6...


----------



## Patty (1. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War heute auch mal wieder los. 15.00 Uhr bis 20.00 Uhr. Brodtener Ufer, leider NULLNUMMER!
Außer mit waren noch ca. 8-10 Angler dort, aber kein Silber zu sehen.
Petri Patty


----------



## Fishcat23 (2. April 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 27.03.09 / 01.04.09
Wo: Dazendorf ( 27.3.), Staberhuk (1.4.)
Wer : Ich 
Zeit :27.3. 06:00 -11:00 1.4. 15:30 - 20:30
Wetter: 27.3. erst Sonne SW 3-4 dann Regen und Hagel mit Böen von 9 bft ( laut Windfinder ) dem war auch so.|gr:
1.4. bedeckt und schwachwindig
Köder: Gufi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: 27.3.: 4 Dorsche 55-63 cm und 2 Butt 35 und 41 cm.
1.4. : 12 Dorsche 45 -61 cm ( 9 Dorsche zwischen 20 und 30 cm zurück)
Die Schlechtwetterfront am 27.3. war ganz schön heftig. Die Ostsee war sofort weiß und die Wellen hatten ca. 1m Höhe.
War auch für mein Ponton ne Nummer zu viel.#q#q
Fotos gibt´s leider keine > Kamera lag zu Hause.
Alex


----------



## Malla (2. April 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gestern 15:00 bis 18:30 Boltenhagen. Ein Angler kam mir entgegen und ließ die Hoffnung steigen. 2 Fische um 70 am Band! Leide war dann nur ein Anfasser und sonst nix. Warum? glasklares Wasser und null Wind. Nach der Vorhersage soltten es um 3 NO werden. Dann wäre vielleicht noch was gegangen.
Nächstes mal....

Ach ja.. letzten Samstag vor Elmenhorst 2 Dorsche und eine 53er vom Belly.


----------



## Fishcat23 (7. April 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 06.04.09
Wo: Staberhuk 
Wer : Ich 
Zeit :07:00 - 12:30
Wetter: Sonne, schwachwindig aus SO
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang:4 Dorsche 42 -53 cm, 3 gute Fische im Drill verloren und einige Nemos zurück.
Die Leo´s haben alle auf Kneifer am Nachläufersystem gebissen.

Was ist mit dem Rest von euch habt ihr alle keine Lust mehr zu Fischen?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Malla (9. April 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Gestern 15-20:00 vor Dahme weite STrecken abgefahren. Weit draußen 3 schöne Dorsche, einer arg gezeichnet vom Laichgeschäft und weiter drinnen etliche Nemos so daß ich die Gufi-Angelei eingestellt habe und die Forellen gesucht habe. An LAnd standen 4 Angler. 2 Grönlander erwischte ich kurz außerhalb der Reichweite der LAndangler auf Seeringlerfliege vor dem Blinker. 
Ach ja, der erste Fisch war ein großer fast 40er Seeskorpion auf geschleppten tief laufenden Wobbler! Anfassen mag man die Fische ja nicht so gern aber er ließ sich dank Klemmchen gut abhaken.|bigeyes
TL Malla


----------



## Bellyangler (15. April 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: gestern von 16.00-20.00 Uhr
Wer: Kalle und ich
Wo: Weissenhaus, ca. 200-400 m
Wie: mit Schlauchboot
Warum: weil Kalle noch kein Belly fährt
Wind: 2-3 aus Nordost

Fänge: 6 Leos zwischen 45 und 55 cm, 1 an der Oberfläche verloren#q 1 released

Der erste Fischkontakt dieses Jahr bei zweiter Ausfahrt. Kalle und ich waren mit einem Schlauchboot draußen. Mussten wegen der Drift mit Anker angeln, so dass wir nur einige Spots anrudern konnten. Gegen 17.00 Uhr der erste, der sich verabschiedet hat. Dann um 18.00 Uhr vier auf einem Spot#6, alle auf Twister japanrot mit gelbem Bleikopf, einer auf rotem Oktopuss am Jig, dann vereinzelt noch die übrigen. War ein sehr schöner entspannter Angelnachmittag und macht Lust auf Meer#h.
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## baydossi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hi @all, die mich kennen oder auch nicht:g, 

Kleiner Lagebericht aus der Geltinger Bucht

Mefo`s vorhanden, hab heute meine erste mit Fliegenrute gelandet (sfbg) 62er, bereits zerwirkt |wavey:
Desweiteren Hornis on Mass in Schwärmen|supergri, auch 2 von gelandet mit Garnellenfliege|rolleyes

Alles in Allem; Ein erfolgreicher aber nasser Angeltag


----------



## Bellyangler (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 02.05.09
Wo: WH
Wer : Vater, Bruder und ich
Zeit :16:00 - 20:30
Wetter: sonnig, wind schwach aus NO, später ententeich
Köder: GuFi, Twister
Fang: 5  (55-60) und zahlreiche untermaßige

Bermerkung: 
zwischen 16.00 und 18 uhr gute bisse und einige fische in schönen größen. danach eine kurze pause, in der der wind extrem abflaute. zwischen 19 und 20.30 nur noch untermaßige (zwischen 20 und 35 cm), die alle wieder schwimmen.

insgesamt ein schöner tag, nur die größe der dorsche ließ am ende zu wünschen übrig...

gruß bellyangler


----------



## Deichkind (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

So,hier mein Beitrag zum gestrigen Abend:

Laut BSH und NV sollte der Wind so gut wie nicht vorhanden sein und gegen Abend nahezu einschlafen. Lass sich gut! Gegen 17.40 in Dahme angekommen pustete ein doch schon ganz guter Wind aus NO ums Riff. Richtung Mütterheim war es aber relativ ruhig.
Ziel war es dicht unter Land bis in die Dunkelheit zu fischen. Von 18.30 bis knapp 20 Uhr wirklich ausnahmslos jeder Wurf Kontakt bis 35 cm – Leider nur eine Krautflocke nach der anderen aber mit tollen Farben und bis zu 500 g schwer!:v. Das Wasser war aber trotz allem glasklar!

Dann kamen die Bisse. Extrem spitz und so wie Frankko bereits sagte (muss ihm somit recht geben) nur kleine Dorsche bis 45 cm. Also alle wieder rein. Dann meinte der Wind auch noch seinen Senf dazu geben zu müssen und drehte auf ne stramme N, sodass ich dann abbrechen musste.

Und dafür habe ich also tagelang das Wetter beobachtet und mir den freien Abend eingerichtet.:c:#q

Naja, Versuch macht Kluch!#h


----------



## Fishcat23 (18. September 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 17.9.09
Wo: Staberhuk 
Wer : Jörn und Ich
Wie: 2x Pontoon
Zeit :14:30 - 21:00
Wetter: Sonnenschein, schwachwindig und klares Wasser (17 °C )
Drift: heftig 1,5 kn 
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: Zu zweit ca. 50 Dorsche, wovon wir 18 Stk mitgenommen haben ( 40 - 58 cm ).
Die meisten Bisse hatten wir zwischen 7 und 9 m Wassertiefe. 
War ein gelungener Einstand in die Herbstsaison.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## bamse34 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
Schön das immer mehr Fische gemeldet werden!! Petri!

Ich war gestern mal wieder DK!
Hatte 6 Forellen 3mal U 40  1mal Ü 50 braun 1mal Ü 60 braun und einen Absteiger Ü 60(sehr früh dran wie ich finde). 
Alle Fische haben innerhalb von eine Stunde gebissen dann war der Spuk vorbei.
Habe mit einer grauen Garnele und einer kleinen Allesimitation in Pink als Springer gefischt.

Schöne Grüße und TL

Sebastian


----------



## Fishcat23 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,
hab mal das gute Wetter ausgenutzt.
Wann: 06.10.09
Woazendorf (Kembs )
Wer : Scheppi und Ich
Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer , 1x RTV
Zeit :07:00- 13:00
Wetter: Sonnenschein, S-SO 3-4
Drift: 0,5 kn
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: Scheppi : 7 Dorsche ( 40 - 68 cm ),4 Butt , Ich 12 Dorsche ( 40-65 cm ),1 Butt . 
Beste Stelle: Nach links zur Steilküste und dann zwischen 3,5 und 5 m Wassertiefe ( Muschelbank ).
Die Dorsche waren randvoll mit Krebsen.
Naturköder war deutlich im Vorteil ( Trübes Wasser )
Gruß
Alex


----------



## MichaelB (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,

Freitag 9ter Oktober
AlBundy und ich am TP
Ententeich und Drift gen Norden
von halb6 bis 8 p.m. :g
AlBundy zwei schöne Küchendorsche, ich einen 69er
zusammen bestimmt noch ein Dutzend Nemos

Mein persönliches Highlight war es, im Dunkeln auf dem Wasser Klassikmusik aus Alex´s BB-PA zu hören :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndreasG (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Bei uns lief es am Samstag anfangs ähnlich, allerdings haben wir vormittags gefischt und waren auch nicht in Dahme. Nach Zwei Stunden suchen haben wir dann einen Trupp mit guten Fischen gefunden und konnten am Ende mit Zwei Mann 12 Dorsche zwischen 55 und 70cm mitnehmen. Nach langen BB Abstinenz war das ein ordentlicher Wiedereinstieg.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dierk01 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hallo Leute,

ich war heute morgen von halb acht bis halb elf in Dahme unterwegs. Als ich die Fische endlich gefunden hatte, 
war der Wind schon wieder so stark, dass ich abbrechen musste.
Drei Fische konnte ich dann doch noch landen.
Ein 55er und ein 58er Leo wollten mit nach Hause. Der ganz kleine schwimmt wieder.

Allen die Sonntag fahren wünsch ich weniger Wind und dicke Fische.

Gruß#h
Dierk


----------



## stan von eden (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moinsen,

und dank für´n tip nach dahme und co.
waren so einige fliegenfischer und blechschmeisser gestern untzerwegs. hab dann zwei bellys getroffen, die auf den wind schauten, und auch nicht so überzeugt waren, raus zu wollen. aber der eine versuchte es und schon waren wir überzeugt!

super entscheidung, gegen zwei wurd der wind perfekt, und wir mussten nicht lange suchen um die krabbenfresser zu finden.
es sind viele schöne dorsche um 60+ aufs belly gekommen, ab der dämmerung allerdings soviele lütte, die aus den verstecken kamen, das wir nach dem lila somnnenuntergang einpackten und sehr zufrieden waren.
ein gelungener entspannter angeltag mit sonnenschein, und tollen eindrücken!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri!!!!

Ich am SA 1x 50iger SILBER, 1x braun ca. 55 longline und 1x Aussteiger..


----------



## Fishcat23 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin
Wann: 21.10.09
Woazendorf (Kembs )
Wer : Flo und Ich
Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer , 1x RTV
Zeit :13:30- 19:00
Wetter: Sonnenschein, OSO 5 Ostdrehend
Drift: 1,2 kn
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: Zusammen ca. 25 Dorsche über 40 cm der größte 58 cm 
Aufgrund des starken Windes mußte Flo etwas eher aufgeben.
War ein Test für die Jungs die am WE angreifen wollen.#h
Viel Spaß und laßt für nächste Woche noch ein paar nach.:q
Alex


----------



## Bellyangler (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,

wir waren auch mal wieder unterwegs...

Wann: 23.10.09
Wo:WH
Wer : 2 Brüder, Vater und ich
Wie: kleines schlauchboot und 2 x belly
Zeit :14:00-18:00 uhr
Wetter: bedeckt, wind: zunächst ost, später süd-ost
Köder: GuFi,twister
Fang: Zusammen ca. 50 Dorsche, davon 20 über 40 cm der größte 60 cm 

Bemerkung: hat spaß gemacht, leider viele kleine. fische standen nicht weit draußen (zw. 200-400 m)
und der jüngste fing den größten (siehe bild)

Wann: 24.10.09
 Wo:WH
 Wer : 1 Bruder, Vater und ich
 Wie: kleines schlauchboot und 1 x belly
 Zeit :13:00-16:00 uhr
 Wetter: sonnig, wind: süd-ost
 Köder: GuFi,twister
 Fang: Zusammen ca. 20 Dorsche, davon 10 über 40 cm der größte 55 cm 

Bemerkung: starke strömung und fisch schwieriger zu finden

gruß
bellyangler


----------



## macmarco (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 25.10.09
Woahme TP
Wer : Belly_gaga und meiner einer
Zeit :13.30 - 17.00 h
Wetter:SW 2-3
Köder:Alles was wir hatten 
Fang:Belly_gaga 7 und ich 16 

Leider waren allle bis auf einer (55cm) Minis... Aber alles in allem war es ein e schöner Tag auf der Ostsee ...


----------



## macmarco (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 25.10.09
Woahme TP
Wer : Belly_gaga und meiner einer
Zeit :13.30 - 17.00 h
Wetter:SW 2-3
Köder:Alles was wir hatten 
Fang:Belly_gaga 7 und ich 16 

Leider waren allle bis auf einer (55cm) Minis... Aber alles in allem war es ein e schöner Tag auf der Ostsee ...


----------



## kraft 67 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Petri , Leute

         Wann: Sa , 24.10.
           Wo : Meckl. Bucht , so 300 m Richtung Schweden , auf ca 8-10 m
         Wetter : neblig , ablandiger Wind , 2 bft , leider zunehmend auf 4 bft
           Womit: Pilker 30 g , rot-gelb
            Was: 6 fette Dorschis , von 50 bis 58 , KEINE kleinen ! ,2 Longline , 4 mit
                     genommen , (kein Platz mehr am Stringer und Maß halten :m)
            Wann: 15 - 17 Uhr , dann wegen zunehmenden Windes  Abbruch , die Leo`s
                      kamen grad erst in Stimmung #c , wollte aber auch noch 
                      mit Fliegen auf Trutten schießen (siehe dort :m)
             Warum: weil Pontonboot zu lange trockenstand und mal wieder ein schöner
                        Tag fällig war !

Ciao , Kraft !


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 25.10.09
Woahme TP
Wer : ich (mit Kajak)
Zeit :14.30 - 17.30 h
Wetter:SW 2-3
Köder: zunächst Pilker/Dorschfliege, später "Super-Gummi" vom macmarco
Fang: 7 Dorsche (1x auf Fliege, 6x auf "Marco-Gummi"). 2 Küchendorsche mitgenommen, Rest releast. Größen waren leider nur zwischen 35 - 42 cm.

Marco, vielen Dank nochmal für den (geliehenen) Gummi-Fisch. Den kriegst Du aber nicht wieder! Der hat jetzt einen Ehrenplatz in meiner Köderkiste und wurde nach Dir benannt 

Selbstverständlich bekommt Du aber adäquaten Ersatz, wenn wir uns das nächste Mal in Dahme treffen (und das wird von meiner Seite her jetzt sicherlich öfter sein).


----------



## Fishcat23 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin
Wann: 28.10.09
Woazendorf (Kembs )
Wer : Thorsten und Ich
Wie: 2x Fishcat Streamer #6
Zeit :06:30- 13:00
Wetter: Regen, Regen und Regen  
Wind: Umlaufen 2, dann SO 3-4
Drift: 0,5 kn
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: 15 Dorsche und einen Butt und einige Nemo´s zurück.
Die Dorsche waren sehr verstreut, einige gute im Drill verloren#d , haben auch ganz vorsichtig gebissen.
Alex


----------



## Murad (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

.....seit langer Zeit mal wieder auf dem Wasser !

Wann: Mittwoch 28.10.09
Wo:Bliesdorf
Wie: Bellyboat 
Zeit : 13:30 - 17.00 h
Wetter: Nieselregen  
Wind: SW 2-3 - gegen Abend Ententeich
Drift: 0
Köder: Hammbrem schwarz/barun 20 gr.
Fang: 1 Meerforelle 60 cm - leider braun, war aber sauber gehakt und konnte unbeschadet releast werden + 10 Dorsche im Laufe des Nachmittags "aufgesammelt" ( 40 - 55 cm )


----------



## Evilcamper (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hi... nun will ich auch mal.

Wann: 28-30.10
Wo: Fehmarn - Klausdorf/Westermarkelsdorf/Klausdorf
Wer: Chris und ich
Wie: Sot
Köder: Gufi, Twister, Dropshot, Wobbler
Haben uns für drei Tage auf dem Campingplatz in Klausdorf eingenistet. 
Tag Nr.1
Am ersten Nachmittag sind wir um ca. 12.00 direkt am Campinplatz mit den Sot`s losgezogen. Mal viel mal wenig Regen, aber halt "immer" Regen. Konnten zusammen ca.16 Dorsche fangen davon 4x Knüppel. Hatten aber trotz geringem Wind eine sehr starke Strömung, so das wir irgendwann gegen 15.00 aufgaben, weil wir kaum noch gegenanpaddeln konnten. 
Tag Nr.2
Hatten auf der Ostküste zuviel Wind. Wir sind deshalb nach Westermarkelsdorf an die Westküste gefahren. Dort war dicht unter Land Ententeich. Weiter draussen schon etwas püstiger. Fingen wieder um ca.12.00 an zu angeln, bis ca.16.00. Konnten nur einen einzigen Dorsch landen (Chris). Doch der hatte 9Kilo und 250 Gramm bei genau einem Meter. (mehr Fische wären auch nicht in sein Sot hineingegangen)
Tag Nr.3
Versuchten es nocheinmal vor Klausdorf. Geil Sonnenschein. Um 10.00 morgens bei Wind von 2-3. Kaum draussen ging es aber richtig los mit einer geschätzten 4. Trotz Driftsack in Sekunden weggeblasen. Haben es nach 15 min und 2 Babydorschen vorgezogen es bleiben zu lassen. Sachen packen nach Hause fahren. Schade, viel zu wenig geangelt. War aber trotzdem Geil, da wir auch nicht allzuoft an die Ostsee kommen. Freue mich schon auf das nächste mal. Hier noch mal nen Pic von Chris seinem Dickdorsch.


----------



## haukep (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Nun gabs auch für mich die ersten Dorsche der Saison :q

*Datum: 31.10.2009
Ort: Dazendorf links und Hohwachter Bucht
Wetter: Dazendorf: Netter Sonnenschein aber leider ziemlich starker Rückenwind, der mich immer wieder raus aufs Meer pustete // Sehlendorf: Ekeliger Seitewind von rechts zwang zur Aufgabe nach wenigen Würfen...
Wind:  O / SO um 4
Strömung: schwach
Angelzeit: 11:30-15:30
Köder: Twister in knalligem gelb/rot
Tiefe: Ca. 7 Meter
Fang: 2 Dorsche (45/75 cm)
Kommentar: So viele Krabben in nur zwei Mägen..|uhoh:. //Endlich mal wieder auf dem Wasser! Das war die letzte Fahrt mit dem RT-V, ab Montag nurnoch Guideline Drifter |supergri*


----------



## smith1337 (1. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

moin, moin

werden mal kurz von dem gestrigen turn berichten...

Wann: 31.10.09
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: der gallus, der kraft und der smith
Wie: belly-flotte
Zeit: glaube halb 7 waren die füße naß, gegen halb 11 wieder trocken
Wetter: sonnig aber morgen kalt
Wind: um die 3btf aus SO
Drift: man erschreckt sich wie weit/schnell man abdriftet
Köder: leichte pilker, gufi und blinker
Fang: weiß gar nicht genau wieviel am ende rauskamen...insgesamt ca. 25-30 dorsche. ich habe 7 stück zum zwecke der nahrungssicherung und boykott gegen iglo mitgenommen (46-65cm) 4 stück sind zurück wobei einige evtl maßig waren aber ruhig die freuden der paarung genießen sollen...alle von mir verarbeiteten fischen hatten ausnahmslos strandkrabben im magen! alle anderen vorkommnisse sollen gallus bzw kraft berichten.


----------



## gallus (1. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



smith1337 schrieb:


> moin, moin
> :l
> 
> alle von mir verarbeiteten fischen hatten ausnahmslos strandkrabben im magen! alle anderen vorkommnisse sollen gallus bzw kraft berichten.



Bei mir waren es 8Leos von 45 bis 60cm.
In einem Magen fand sich noch ein ca 10cm 
langer,Seeteufel-ähnlicher Fisch(keine Aalmutter).

Zu den erwähnten Vorkommnissen:

Wir haben es geschafft(ohne Baden zu Gehen),
vom Belly zu Urinieren..|stolz:


----------



## trollingfreak (5. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Nabend mal in die runde gesagt, wollte mal vom heutigen tag berichten:

Wo: Dahmeshöved
Womit: ich mit mein belly
Wie tief: nach den wellen zu urteilen so ca 4,5m (die wellen waren um und bei mal son 1.5-2m dünung dabei |uhoh:
Wind: 3-4 SO
Womit: ausschließlich roter jig#6.Zeitweise jeder wurf ein treffer
Fang: ca 30-35 leos wovon aber viele um die 40 waren , mitgenommen habe ich 14 davon 4 über 60cm der rest um die 50/55.
Wann: 13:00-16:30
Fazit: war ein gelungener bellyboattag. Nur die Dünung war  nen bissle hart aber sonst richtig geiel..
Morgen gehts villt wieder los nur der wind  sieht nich so toll aus.
Petri alle:vik:


----------



## rahnschote (8. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann:                            Heute 8.11
wer:                               nur Ich (spontan)
wo:                                Howacht
wetter:                           NO 4
Zeit:                               15-17H
warum:                            wollt da mal testen,ist nicht so 
                                      weit von mir
Köder:                             Kopyto und 25g pilker in rot/
                                      schwarz
Fang:                              Über ein dutzend Nemo´s
                                      25-35cm und einer von50cm

War ganz schön wellig und viele kleine Dorsche ,hatte erst6-7 fehlbisse auf kopyto dann nen kleinen pilker rangehängt dann blieben sie hängen!hat mal wieder spaß gemacht auch wenn nur einer für die pfanne rauskam...


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 08.11.
wer: Malla (Malte) und ich
wo: Lübecker Bucht
wetter: O 1-3 bf, bedeckt, leicht neblig
Zeit: 10:00-15:00 Uhr
warum: es war einfach an der Zeit! #6
Köder: Gummifisch und Twister in diversen Farben, Blinker
Fang: Malte 12 Dorsche, davon 8 ü 40, der größte 60 cm
Ich auch 12 Dorsche, davon 7 ü 40, der größte 59 cm

War eine wirklich tolle Tour. Dank an dieser Stelle an Malte. #6
Trotz einer leichten Erkältung! #6
Hoffentlich konntest Du Dich noch auskurieren.

Zwecks der Glaubwürdigkeit! |kopfkrat

Ich stelle mal paar Bilder rein, aber *ohne* "Fischstrecke"! #d


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Einen haben wir noch!


----------



## smith1337 (10. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 30.10.09

wer: ich

wo: wismarer bucht

wetter: S 3-4btf

Zeit: 15:00-17:00

warum: weil ich Iglo beykottiere und weil die ruten sonst kaputt gehen, wenn sie nicht ans wasser kommen!

Köder: Gummifisch, Blinker

Fang: 4-5 kleine leo´s (darf man die überhaupt zählen!?), 3 stück zum essen eingeladen knapp ü40 bis 60cm


----------



## DJSchossi (11. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 10.11

wer: Mein Vater, ein Kumpel und ich

wo: Dahmeshöved beim Leuchtturm

wetter: 2-3

Zeit: 12-15:30

warum: Weil ich richtig Bock hatte
Köder: Gummifisch (Orange/Gelb)

Fang: Mein Vater hat allerdings von Land geangelt, Kumpel 20-25 davon 7 mitgenommen, Ich ca 15 davon 4 mitgenommen.


----------



## Hitschie (13. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab es heute auch mal wieder geschafft das BB zu Wasser zu lassen.War in Weißenhaus von 13-16Uhr.
Wind kam von Süd,Süd/Ost,3-4,also ablandig,kaum Welle und fast keine Strömung.
War soweit ein entspanntes Angeln.Bis der Dauerregen begann.Unangenehm bloß beim Umziehen am Auto #d
Habe ein paar kleine Dorsche von 30-40cm gefangen.Dann doch noch je einen von 50,60 und 70 cm :vik: mit richtig Power in den Gräten...
Köder alle auf Kopyto Motoröl |kopfkrat rotem Jigkopf.

Geht doch :q

Die Fische waren für meine Verhältnisse weit draussen |bigeyes

Bilder sind mit dem Handy gemacht,deswegen nicht so sehr scharf.

Mal schauen wann ich es noch mal versuche,hoffe bald.

So,schönen Gruß an alle Boardies.


----------



## venni-kisdorf (15. November 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War heute mal schnell für 1000 würfe nach Als gefahren.

Wann:15.11.09 / 13Uhr bis 16Uhr
Wo:Als (DK)
Wer: Ich 
Wind: Süd ca. 2-3 windstärken
Womit: Fliege Natürlich
Wie Groß: 1x 44cm 
Warum: Weil es einfach nur spaß macht.... :m

Super wetter gehabt einwenig Wind  mal Sonne mal nicht also recht durchwachsen, Wasser war recht klar.
1 mefo von 44cm Konnte ich mit ner kleinen Roten Fliege überlisten hab sie Wieder zurückgesetzt da das schuppen Kleid schon fest anlag und sie schon eine leichte Färbung hatte, also soll sie mal ruhig für nachwuchs sorgen. 

|wavey:Gruß


----------



## Wildshark (15. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin

Da meine Batterie von meinem Motorboot heute der Meinung war schon in der Garage den Geist aufgeben zu müssen,#q bin ich dann mit dem Kajak in Dahme gewesen!
Von 13 bis 16 Uhr hatte ich viele kleine Dorsche die wieder schwimmen jedoch ein 55ger bat mich dann doch noch ihn mit nachhause zu nehemen!!|supergri

So und nun wird morgen früh eine Batterie geholt und dann gehts auch gleich wieder mit 40PS in Richtung Dorsch, Mefo und Co!


----------



## larsgerkens (16. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

war sonntag in WH mit nem kumpel per belly auf der ostsee 

es war ein supergeiler tag!

Wetter: SONNE!!!
WInd:  3 ABlandig?? schöner ententeich
Fänge: ich ne 45er blank und ne ca. 65er gefärbt mein kumpel ne blanke 50er, dazu beide noch unzählige dorsche um die 30 cm und 8 zum mitnehmen!

Köder:  snaps rot/schwarz und später gufis in rottönen

die ersten drei fische die wir fingen, waren allesamt die mefos.. bei mir gleich der 3. wurf... die 65er lieferte n hammerdrill!! leider fing sie an sich zu färben  ... haben uns fürs frühjahr verabredet!!
wurden wohl noch viele weitere teils gute mefos gefangen.. hab jemanden mit ner blanken 70er gesehen...!!!

bis dahin 
petri und gruß0
lars


----------



## Fishcat23 (20. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 19.11.09
Wo:Staberhuk
Wer : Thorsten, Scheppi und Ich
Wie: 2x Fishcat Streamer, 1x RTV 
Zeit :08:00- 13:00
Wetter: Bedeckt   
Wind: SW-W 4-5 ab 10:00 leider zunehmend 6 mit Böen|gr:|gr:
Drift: zu viel, haben geankert
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: Zusammen 16 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 65 cm.
Ab 11:30 war kein kontolliertes Angeln mehr möglich ( Wind )


----------



## sammybassi (21. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 21.11.09
Wo: Weißenhaus
Wer : Hitschie und ich
Wie: mit BB
Zeit :10:00-13:00
Wetter: sonnig
Wind: S3
Köder: GuFi, Watti´s
Fang: Zusammen hatten wir 12 Dorsche aber nur 5 Filetopfer den Rest fangen wir in zwei Jahren wieder:q
Wollten heute eigentlich mal schön ein paar Butt´s mit einem Buttlöffel fangen aber irgendwie blieb der erhoffte Erfolg aus.
Hat von euch jemand Tips zweck´s Buttlöffel Angelei???|kopfkrat


----------



## Bellyangler (21. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



sammybassi schrieb:


> Wann: 21.11.09
> Wo: Weißenhaus
> Wer : Hitschie und ich
> Wie: mit BB
> ...



moin!

Petri zu eurem Fang
wir sind rein als ihr raus seid :m

Wo: Weißenhaus
Wer : Vater und ich
Wie: mit BB
Zeit :12:30-15:30
Wetter: sonnig
Wind: erst 2-3, später Ententeich
Köder: Twister (rot)
Fang: Insgesamt hatten wir zusammen 15 Dorsche, wobei 8 gute zum Mitnehemen waren...

Besonderes: Wir wurden von der WaPo kontrolliert und hatten unglücklicherweise die Angelscheine im Auto gelassen#q also an Land gepaddelt und die Dinger geholt. Naja immerhin einem Bußgeld entkommen...

Insgesamt ein schöner Angeltag #6

Gruß bellyangler


----------



## haukep (22. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

*Datum: 20.10.2009
Ort: Hohwacht
Wetter: Sonnig, später einzelne Wolken
Wind:  S 3-4
Strömung: durch den Wind wurde das Wasser rausgedrückt (und ich gleich mit #t)
Angelzeit: 12:30-15:00
Köder: Twister in knalligem gelb/rot, Pilker mit Beifänger, andere Twister, etc.
Tiefe: Ca. 7 Meter
Fang: 1 Dorsch (55 cm)
Kommentar: Erst hab ich in Dazendorf nachgeschaut - das konnte man völlig verharzen (Wind) - aber Hohwacht war auch nicht sooo die Superidee (Wind und Fang ). Schade eigentlich um die Stelle, aber ich schau da in ein paar Wochen nochmal nach. Die Vorjahre war es da zwar sehr ergiebig, allerdings war es da auch schon deutlich kälter. Sehr interessant war allerdings, dass der Dorsch 4 Tobse und 2 Flundern im Magen hatte, jedoch keine einzige Krabbe. Hätte man vieleicht mal nen Hansen Flash ausprobieren sollen...|uhoh::q*


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (22. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 21.11.09
Wo: Dahme
Wer : Ich
Wie: mit Kajak
Zeit :10:30-15:00
Wetter: sonnig
Wind: SSW 2-3 abnehmend (bis zum Ententeich)
Köder: GuFi und geschleppter Wobbler
Fang: 4 Dorsche (40, 47, 58 und 61 cm)
Besonderes: Habe auch tatsächlich nur die 4 Bisse gehabt, also 100% Bissausbeute. 
PS: Selbstverständlich wurden die Dorsche waidgerecht mit Kehlschnitt getötet. Bilder gibt es keine, ansonsten beschwert sich hier der nächste, dass er keine "blutigen Bilder" sehen möchte


----------



## MichaelB (22. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,

21.11.09
Dahme Leuchtturm
13.30 - 16.30
AlBundy und ich

Bei mir waren es igs. 10 Dorsche, davon 6 untermaßig - ein 38er konnte nicht gerettet werden weil im Schlund nur noch der Bleikopf zu sehen war, dann 1x 45, 1x 55 und einmal mein persönlicher Rekord von 76cm.

Alex wird sein Ergebnis bestimmt noch nachreichen #h

Fotos ggf. später.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Seatrout64 (23. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin, moin zusammen,

Samstagnachmittag / 21.11.09 WH, Fang: 4 Dorsche zwischen 50 - 65cm entnommen, dazu kamen noch einige Babydorsche die wieder schonend zurückgesetzt wurden.


@Bellyangler: Wurde ebenfalls von der WaPo kontrolliert und durfte freundlicherweise auch wieder zum Parkplatz / Auto zurückpaddeln:g, um den vergessenen Fischereischein auf See nachzureichen. Waren doch recht freundliche Beamte#6, dass sie einen nicht gleich ein Bußgeld aufgedrückt haben. Bin übrigens der BBler der in der Dämmerung das Polizeiboot querte, wo Du gerade die Papiere übergeben hast.|wavey:

@gallus: Kontrollierten mit einem Schlauchboot u. kamen äusserst vorsichtig längseits. Der Kreuzer lag am Horizont, von wo sie wohl das Schlauch-/ Beiboot ins Wasser gelassen haben.


----------



## AlBundy (23. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,

bei mir waren es insgesamt 6Fische, wovon 4 weiterwachsen dürfen.
2 mitfünfziger durften allerdings mit. 

PS: @Micha,
      mit den Bildern bin ich dran! |krach:


----------



## MichaelB (27. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,

zum Thema Kontrolle: ich halte das wie Alex, Papiere in wasserdichter Hülle an Bord :m

Zum Sch(t)aun(en)


----------



## MichaelB (27. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,

zum Thema Kontrolle: ich halte das wie Alex, Papiere in wasserdichter Hülle an Bord :m

Zum Sch(t)aun(en)


----------



## MichaelB (27. November 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,

zum Thema Kontrolle: ich halte das wie Alex, Papiere in wasserdichter Hülle an Bord :m

Zum Sch(t)aun(en)


----------



## Fishcat23 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

So war auch mal wieder auf der Ostsee
Wann: 01.12.09
Woahme TP
Wer : 2 Kumpels und Ich
Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer, 2x RTV 
Zeit :08:00- 13:00
Wetter: Sonne/Wolken
Wind: NW-N zunehmend 5 
Drift: 0,7 kn nach S
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: Kumpels 10 Dorsche ( haben eher aufgehört > Wellen zu hoch ) ich 20 zwischen 40 und 63 cm.
War trotz der Wellen ein super spaßiger Tag.
Fische haben fast alle auf der gleichen Ecke gebissen ( grüne Spundwand ) zwischen 3,5 und 5 m Wassertiefe.
Konnte 3 schöne Dubletten landen:q, also viel Erfolg am Wochenende.#6

Anhang anzeigen 122974


Anhang anzeigen 122975


----------



## Fishcat23 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

War noch mal über für den BB Cup.
Wann: 03.12.09
Woazendorf/ Kembs
Wer : 1 Kumpel und Ich
Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer, 1x RTV 
Zeit :07:00- 13:30
Wetter: Sonne/Wolken und etwas Regen
Wind: S-SO 4-5 
Drift: 0,3 - 0,5 kn
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: Scheppi 4 Dorsche und 10 Butt ( nur mit Watt und Ringler ),ich 16 Leos und 2 Butt. ( Gufi und Ringler )
War ein spaßiger Tag ohne schaukeln. Dorsche habe links vor der Steilküste auf 4 m Wassertiefe gebissen.

Anhang anzeigen 123076
Anhang anzeigen 123077


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2009 Offtopicfree*

*Fangmeldung von AndreasG*


Wann: Mo. 30.11.
Wer: chrisdive, JoFlash und ich
Wie: mit BB´s und einem Bananaboot
Zeit: ca. 1130 - 1530
Wetter: heiter
Wind: nix Wind
Köder: Gummi
Fang: Fänge waren trotz wenig Wind und kaum Strömung gut, leider noch viele kleine dabei. Mitgenommen haben Krystian 6 , Christiaan 2 und ich 9 zw. 45 - 65cm

Wann: Mi. 2.12.
Wer: JoFlash und ich
Wie: BB und Banana
Zeit: 1100 - 1500
Wetter: heiter bis wolkig
Wind: Anfangs Ententeich, ab ca. 1400 mäßig aus SSO
Köder: Gummi
Fang: Christiaan 9 und ich 13 für die Küche.
Insg. waren diesmal kaum kleine dabei, Größe ging heute bis 65cm.






Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bellyangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: heute
Wo:Weissenhaus, ca. 300-400m 
Wer : ich
Wie: RTV 
Zeit :12:00-16.00 Uhr
Wetter: bedeckt, zwischendurch Regen
Wind: S-SO 1-2 
Drift: 0,2 - 0, ab 13.00 Uhr Ententeich
Köder: Twister japanrot am 15gr. Jig

Erstmal Glückwunsch an Fishcat und Kumpels für eure Fänge.
Hatte heute leider nicht so viel Glück mit den Kapitalen, da heute so gut wie keine Drift war, dafür war die Kinderstube aktiv #d
insgesamt 12 , leider nur ein 45er dabei. Oder lag´s am Köder?
Es kann nur besser werden.

Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## macmarco (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 05.12.09
Wo:Weissenhaus,
Wer : Belly_gaga, Kumpel von gaga und meiner einer
Wie: 2x SOT, 1x Strandläufer
Zeit :12.00- 16.00h
Wetter: bedeckt, zwischendurch Regen, windig
Wind: S 4 teils 5
Drift: viel zu viel
Köder: Watties, Kneifer, Gummi
Fänge: 
Belly_gaga : ca. 15 Minidorsche
Kumpel von Belly_gaga: 2 Dorsche, 1x Mefo (50cm)
Ich: ca. 35 Minidorsche

Fische waren reichlich da, leider überwiegend nur die Kinderstube. Im Gegensatz zu den anderen habe ich nebenbei mit Watties und Kneifern gefischt. Daher auch die deutlich Menge mehr an Dorsch.
Gaga hatte einen schönen Nachläufer an Mefo (ca.70 und braun) die aber nicht an beissen wollte :q
Unser Strandgänger hat aber auch gut zugeschlagen mit einer hübschen blanken 50iger Mefo und eine hat er Longline released, die deutlich größer war.

Naja, alles in allem war es ein schöner Tag zumal man auch neue Boardies kennenlernen konnte


----------



## rahnschote (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann:                              05.12 Samstag/13-17H
Wo:                                 Weißenhaus
Wer:                                Ich und eine kleine Yak-Armada!
Wind :                              recht frisch aus ost(4-5Bft)
Womit:                             Bellyboot
Köder:                              Gufi,Buttlöffel(watti),Blinker
Fang:                               Ca.10Dorsche ,3davon knapp50cm für die küche,rest zurück für nächstes jahr!köder war eigentlich egal,je weiter man nach links getrieben ist desto mehr bisse und größere fische ...hab leider meinen buttlöffel abgerissen:cder Rückweg schräg gegen den wind war doch recht beschwerlich,bin denn an land und zu fuß zurück


----------



## Angelgeiler (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 5.12
wo: wh
Uhrzeit: 12-15.30 Uhr
Womit: SOT
Wer: meiner einer  und ne ganze menge andere Kajaks, bellys....
Köder: Gufi 
Fang: im Ganzen etwa 10 Dorsche wobei allerdings nur 2 in den 40ern waren und mit in die Küche durften

War ein echt schöner Tag, meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Kajak sind abgebucht und es macht extrem Spaß.
Paar Leute aus dem Board waren auch da, fand es total Klasse das unser treffen so gut funktioniert hat.
Danke an die Tipps und die kleine Einführung Marco! Müssen wir unbedingt mal wiederholen.#6


----------



## TPJanssen (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Juchuuhhh! Auch ich habe endlich meine erste MeFo:

Wann: 04.12.09 von 11 - 17 Uhr
Wo: Marienleuchte / Fehmarn
Wer: *leider nur ich* (und ein unbekannter Helfer)
Wind: 2 -3 aus Ost - leichte Welle
Was: Eine blanke 40
Womit: Spöket 26gr., schwarz/rot
Sonst: 5 Std. ohne Biss mit allen möglichen Blinkern auf 2 km die Ostsee durchpflügt.
Dann bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit von anderem MeFo-Angler den Tipp auf schwereren Wobbler bekommen und nach dem 2. Wurf hing sie... leider war es danach zu dunkel um noch ihre große Schwester an den Haken zu kriegen...

TP
PS: Ein mir sehr gut bekannter Angler hat seine Rute mit Rolle am Parkplatz stehen gelassen und es erst 150 km später zu Hause festgestellt.
Ein Anruf bei der Polizei auf Fehmarn und sie haben das Gerät gefunden und zur Abholung an die Wache gebracht.... - Also nicht immer nur auf die Polizei meckern...


----------



## Fishcat23 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 09.12.09
Woazendorf/ Kembs
Wer : 1 Kumpel und Ich
Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer, 1x RTV 
Zeit :07:30- 13:30
Wetter: bedeckt
Wind: S-SO 2
Drift: 0,2 -0,4 kn
Köder: GuFi, Wattis 
Fang: Scheppi, 14 Butt ( geankert auf der Sandbank ), Ich 20 Dorsche und 2 Butt. Div. Nemos zurück.
War ein schöner Tag mal ohne Wind ( wusste gar nicht mehr wie das ist )
Rot war heute klar besser!!!#6
Alex
Ps: Bilder folgen noch.

@ dat_geit : Petri dank,und das mit dem Nebel war nicht wild.


----------



## DJSchossi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 14.12.09
Wo: Dahme beim Leuchtturm
Wer : 1 Kumpel und Ich
Wie: 2x Guideline Drifter
Zeit :11-16
Wetter: bedeckt
Wind: N-NO 2-3
Köder: Gummifisch und Fliege
Fang: Er 20 Dorsche und ich 12 Dorsche und ein Platten

Geiler Tag mit wenig kleinen Fischen außerdem der Perfekte Tag um sein neues Belly Boot zu Wasser zulassen und Ruten oder Rollen einzuweihen! Das Highlight war der Platte auf Gufi. Im Bild der Dorsch hat 68cm der Platte 43. Die Fische waren voll mit Krebsen. Der Große hatte insgesammt 7 im Magen wovon einer fast Tennisballgröße hatte und selbst der Platte hatte einen drin!


----------



## DJSchossi (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hier mal ein einzel Bild vom Platten.


----------



## haukep (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

*Datum: 15.12.2009
Ort: Dahme TP
Wetter: Bewölkt aber kein Schnee
Wind:  Welcher Wind? Platte See...
Strömung: durch den leichten Rückenwind leicht raus
Angelzeit: 12:30-15:00
Köder: Twister in knalligem gelb/rot (lief einfach mal garnicht), danach Twister in Motoroil Glitter (leider etwas spät gewechselt - dann aber alle 10 schnell aufeinander gefangen.)
Tiefe: Max. 4 Meter
Fang: 10 Dorsche (leider alle nur um die 45-50 cm)
Kommentar:  Ich hab immer seitlich runtergeschaut und versucht Dorsche am Grund auszumachen - war aber nix zu sehen (die Biester verstecken sich )*


----------



## rahnschote (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Hab noch einen Nachtrag vom 19.12...
Wo :                    Vor Haffkrug/(Holzpfähle)
Wer:                    Ich ,Spontan...
Wetter :               Heiter ,rechtfrischer südwind
Zeit:                    15-17H
Stelle:                  bei den reusenpfählen 4-7m
Köder:                  KLeine kopytos,schwarzrot u.orange
                           und kl.25g pilker schwarz/rot
Fang:                   Ca.10 dorsche(30-45cm)
                           und ein Butt von 40cm..!:q

Waren wieder viele kleine dorsche da ,viele fehlbisse...in der dämmerung auf 4m echt alle 30sec.fischkontakt!Cool war der 40er Butt der hat sich meinen kl. Pilker geschnappt,Vollbiss!
Da hab ich ganz schön blöd geguckt|bigeyes... +einen Dorsch entnommen.


----------



## Fishcat23 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Wann: 29.12.09 Ab*bb*cup Testangeln
Woahme TP
Wer : 2 Kumpels, ich, div. BB und Boote sowie die SOT`s
Wie: 1x Fishcat Streamer, 2x RTV 
Zeit :09:00- 15:00
Wetter: Sonne/Wolken
Wind: S auf SO drehend 2-3
Drift: wenig
Köder: GuFi, Wattis und Kneifer
Fang: Scheppi 6 Dorsche + 1 Butt, Sebastian 3 Dorsche ( 1. mal los ) und ich 14 Dorsche ( der große hatte 75 cm :q)

War ein schöner Tag, endlich mal ein paar von euch getroffen! Schöne Jaks habt ihr.
Die Leos waren sehr vereinzelt, hab sehr viele Meilen abgerissen. ( gut für die Weihnachtspfunde ).
Alex
Anhang anzeigen 124535


----------



## macmarco (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin...

Meine Finger haben mittlerweile auch wieder die normale Farbe erreicht  (Ist schon blöd, wenn die Handschuhe ins Wasser fallen )

Ich hatte 2 auch auf rot und einen auf Motoroil ( alle zwischen 40-45 schwimmen aber wieder) Aber heute war es wirklich schwer die Fische zu finden... Nun ja, es kommen auch wieder andere Tage


----------

